# 2011 Seattle Pride Parade and 2011 Fremont Solstice Parde (nws-some bodypaint nudity)



## tamz0r

Some pride parade pictures from this weekend:

1.



What Matters by elchupacabra206, on Flickr



2.



Husky Pride by elchupacabra206, on Flickr




And a few from the solstice parade last weekend:

3.



2011 Fremont Solstice Parade, Fremont, Seattle by elchupacabra206, on Flickr


4.



Hula Girl by elchupacabra206, on Flickr


5.



Gas Works Park, Seattle by elchupacabra206, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 
Any comments/critiques would be greatly appreciated.
If you're interested, the full sets can be found here:

2011 Seattle Pride Parade - a set on Flickr
2011 Fremont Solstice Parade - a set on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

IMO, the Fremont Parade sequence on Flickr is much better because the lighting conditions are better. 
What I think bothers me about the photos is that they seem to have no point of view. Every picture is essentially the same, taken from a mid-distance with a detached attitude.  
There is no attempt to get closer, to focus on interesting things or to provide a composed image.

I realize that shooting parades is difficult but that's the obstacle not the reason. 
Find what is interesting, make that important, diminish the rest.
Making the photograph is not pushing the button, it's deciding what you want the impression to be and getting there.


----------

